# I got a job offer!! I have a few questions though.



## kolkim (4 Dec 2013)

Oh man I'm soo happy and excited. I got a job offer 30 minutes ago for the top job that I wanted  ;D. He woke me up with the call but awesome news to start your day. I get to leave on January 18th and I didn't know which section of the forum to ask these questions. 

1. How long after I leave for Basic Training until I have a chance to come see my friends and family again?
2. Is it possible to bring my motorcycle? Or is there no point at Basic training and I should get it shipped to me when I am in Ontario for schooling. 
3. What kind of stuff did other people bring? Clothes, and essentials obviously. A computer?

I am going to start mentally and physically preparing myself for Basic Training. I am very excited "


----------



## flatlander13 (4 Dec 2013)

kolkim said:
			
		

> Oh man I'm soo happy and excited. I got a job offer 30 minutes ago for the top job that I wanted  ;D. He woke me up with the call but awesome news to start your day. I get to leave on January 18th and I didn't know which section of the forum to ask these questions.
> 
> 1. How long after I leave for Basic Training until I have a chance to come see my friends and family again?
> 
> ...



1. You will not be allowed to leave for the first 5 weekends, and after that, your weekend privileges will be determined by your CO.
2. You can park your personal vehicle at St. Jean, but will only have access to it if determined by your CO. I'm not sure if there are any special regulations for motorcycles. 
3. These links should be helpful: 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/108784.0.html 
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/107073.0.html

In your moments of excitement, make sure you take a breath and use the search functions. You can find out A LOT of information on your own. 

Cheers and good luck at basic.


----------



## ComDvr13 (4 Dec 2013)

Hey Congratulations! What trade did you get an offer for?


----------



## DAA (4 Dec 2013)

flatlander13 said:
			
		

> 2. You can park your personal vehicle at St. Jean, but will only have access to it if determined by your CO. I'm not sure if there are any special regulations for motorcycles.
> Cheers and good luck at basic.



I don't think it really matters.  He wants to bring his "motorcycle".  BMQ starting in Jan and ending in Apr, in St Jean, Quebec.  I don't think you'd get any use out of it, unless you put snow tires on it.........


----------



## EME Hopeful (4 Dec 2013)

Can anybody verify if this list is still accurate?  or if there have been any changes to it recently?  They were pulled from another thread about the items that you're allowed to bring/buy upon arrival 


The way back machine is your friend.

Link to the site
http://web.archive.org/web/20110520073323/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp

Link to the document
http://web.archive.org/web/20121206184439/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf


----------



## DAA (4 Dec 2013)

EME Hopeful said:
			
		

> Can anybody verify if this list is still accurate?  or if there have been any changes to it recently?  They were pulled from another thread about the items that you're allowed to bring/buy upon arrival
> The way back machine is your friend.
> Link to the site
> http://web.archive.org/web/20110520073323/http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/index-eng.asp
> ...



I wouldn't trust any of that to be 100% accurate.  But your CFRC should be providing you with the most "current" information available and they should be able to do that via email if you ask them to.


----------



## EME Hopeful (4 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I wouldn't trust any of that to be 100% accurate.  But your CFRC should be providing you with the most "current" information available and they should be able to do that via email if you ask them to.



Ya, that didn't go so well when I tried emailing them.  I figured they were in a bit of a rush to get out the remaining calls they had to make so I was hoping that I might have just over looked something and could find it here


----------



## kolkim (4 Dec 2013)

CbtDvr13 said:
			
		

> Hey Congratulations! What trade did you get an offer for?



Air Weapons Systems Technician in the Royal Canadian Air Force!! 





			
				DAA said:
			
		

> I don't think it really matters.  He wants to bring his "motorcycle".  BMQ starting in Jan and ending in Apr, in St Jean, Quebec.  I don't think you'd get any use out of it, unless you put snow tires on it.........



Haha point taken! I wonder how much snow Borden Ontario has.


----------



## DAA (4 Dec 2013)

kolkim said:
			
		

> Haha point taken! I wonder how much snow Borden Ontario has.



Just as much, if not more, seeing as they are in a "snow belt".  You can store your bike at Government Expense but be careful.  If you want to get access to it at a later date and you don't have authority to relocate your storage items, you might have to pay out of pocket for access.  If you want to have it with you after BMQ, then you would probably have to do that on your own.


----------



## Jarnhamar (4 Dec 2013)

Kolkim, there's a ton of threads and advice all over the forum but just to throw some at you right now- the less shit you bring to BMQ the better.

One of the first slaps in the face is carrying your stuff up a half dozen flights of stairs. 
Then it's trying to find room for all your stuff.
Then you have limited access to it for a while. 
Then you have to worry whether or not it gets stolen.
Then you run the risk of your laptop, for example, getting crushed when you leave it on your bunk and some guys are playing grab dick and end breaking it.

If you do away with material distractions you'll enjoy your course better.


----------



## DAA (4 Dec 2013)

:goodpost:

Couldn't say it any better, other than to say, "At this point in time, it's best to travel light".....


----------



## marinemech (4 Dec 2013)

If you are single, you can look into having it stored via the Forces. I am single, and will be storing mine, already got my 3 quotes most guys looked at me with a screwball expression, :lol hoping to drop it off at the RC on Friday.


----------



## kolkim (4 Dec 2013)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Kolkim, there's a ton of threads and advice all over the forum but just to throw some at you right now- the less crap you bring to BMQ the better.
> 
> One of the first slaps in the face is carrying your stuff up a half dozen flights of stairs.
> Then it's trying to find room for all your stuff.
> ...



Ok I can travel light. I read everywhere to bring enough stuff for 3-4 days. Is that because I will get new military items in 3-4 days, or I will be washing my clothes often? 

I'm not going to bring 2 suitcases of clothes but if basic training is 13 weeks and I am going to Borden afterwards shouldn't I bring more than 3-4 days worth?


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Dec 2013)

4 days is:  

- underwear forwards, 
- underwear backwards, 
- underwear inside-out forwards, and
- underwear inside-out backwards.  

Wash.  Repeat.


Seriously, though, you will be given enough stuff that you will be glad you didn't bring too much stuff.


Regards,
G2G


----------



## Journeyman (4 Dec 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> 4 days is:
> 
> - underwear forwards,
> - underwear backwards,
> ...


Day 2 and 4 is something to keep in mind if you're a male, prone to wearing thongs.   :nod:


Sure, it's funny _now_.   :'(


----------



## George Wallace (4 Dec 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Day 2 and 4 is something to keep in mind if you're a male, prone to wearing thongs.   :nod:
> 
> 
> Sure, it's funny _now_.   :'(



Even more complicated if you go commando.


----------



## SMG III (4 Dec 2013)

Laughing so hard over here  :rofl: :rofl:

(Almost helps me forget that I'm waiting for my call ever so nervously (and patiently))  :cdnsalute:


----------



## amills990 (4 Dec 2013)

hahahahhaa dying over here hahaha


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Dec 2013)

You guys think it's funny now...wait til you can actually vouch for how fresh the change from Day 2 to 3 feels....   :nod:


----------



## brihard (5 Dec 2013)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> You guys think it's funny now...wait til you can actually vouch for how fresh the change from Day 2 to 3 feels....   :nod:



Alright there, Air Force.  ;D

You want to talk crusty gitch? Sit down kids, put your helmets on and let the Infantry sergeant tell you about how once underwear's been worn long enough, it can double as a washbasin...


----------



## Pusser (5 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Alright there, Air Force.  ;D
> 
> You want to talk crusty gitch? Sit down kids, put your helmets on and let the Infantry sergeant tell you about how once underwear's been worn long enough, it can double as a washbasin...



Or you could joint the Navy - we have washing machines...


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2013)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Alright there, Air Force.  ;D
> 
> You want to talk crusty gitch? Sit down kids, put your helmets on and let the Infantry sergeant tell you about how once underwear's been worn long enough, it can double as a washbasin...





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> Or you could joint the Navy - we have washing machines...



You shave in the washing machine?


----------



## Scott (5 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You shave in the washing machine?



Don't start *that* discussion again :facepalm:


----------



## Pusser (5 Dec 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You shave in the washing machine?



What is this "shave" of which you speak?


----------



## Good2Golf (8 Dec 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What is this "shave" of which you speak?



Some may call it 'manscaping''


----------



## gcclarke (9 Dec 2013)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What is this "shave" of which you speak?



It's something Sea Training makes you do now-a-days if you're sailing.


----------



## Pusser (10 Dec 2013)

What, the ice cube?


----------

